# Netflix -- FIFA Uncovered



## espola (Nov 13, 2022)

Netflix has a new 4-part documentary on the FIFA scandals just in time for the Qatar World Cup.


----------



## Socal-Soccer-Dad (Nov 15, 2022)

espola said:


> Netflix has a new 4-part documentary on the FIFA scandals just in time for the Qatar World Cup.


Haven't watched it yet. But I think I can summarize it in 3 words: corruption, corruption, corruption.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2022)

...and John Oliver's show this week on HBO hit even harder.

Corruption, slavery, fascism.


----------



## espola (Nov 22, 2022)

More Qatar fascism --









						Danish journalist asked to remove 'One Love' armband by Qatari police at World Cup in shocking footage
					

A Danish reporter was asked to remove his 'One Love' armband by Qatari police while covering the World Cup.




					www.sportbible.com


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2022)

Snakes in the grass --


----------



## espola (Nov 23, 2022)

Germany team protests FIFA banning "One Love" captain armbands in pregame photo --


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Nov 24, 2022)

espola said:


> Germany team protests FIFA banning "One Love" captain armbands in pregame photo --
> 
> View attachment 15082


Germany should have focused on beating Japan.


----------

